# Renewing membership question



## snickers104 (Aug 20, 2014)

I know my account should be expiring soon but cant find the exact date...
Anyone point me in the right direction??


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2014)

You may have extended your membership by publishing reviews. Only two reviews a year, and your TUG membership can be free for life. A bargain on top of a bargain!

Jim


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 20, 2014)

I did do two reviews...how many months does that extend my membership?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 20, 2014)

depends on the reviews.

if you log into the members only section your expiration date will be displayed at the top of the page in the MY TUG section.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 20, 2014)

"How do I renew my membership? 
About a month prior to your membership expiring, you will receive a renewal email notice. You can pay for your $15 renewal dues in the same ways you pay for any of the TUG features (see how do I pay answered above). We also have a special discounted $30 3 year renewal available.  All renewal options are located here http://renewal.tug2.net"

Your extension will not be automatic.

When you get the email just state that you want your review credits to go toward your membership.

Depending on how long it was since the last review of a resort, your extension will be either 2 mos. or 6 mos.


----------



## snickers104 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks..Found it.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 20, 2014)

snickers104 said:


> I know my account should be expiring soon but cant find the exact date...
> Anyone point me in the right direction??





TUGBrian said:


> ...if you log into the members only section your expiration date will be displayed at the top of the page in the MY TUG section.



Click on "TUG Home" on the red bar at the top of this page.

Then click on "member log in" along the left.

Log in and your expire date will show in the top section titled "My Tug."

Edit:  I see you found it but this might help others.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 25, 2014)

I turned one in for The Islander in Feb. I can't remember when I was extended in my membership last? Never got any notification if I was.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

Thread is about TUG Membership, not about the Bulletin Board.

Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2014)

every single membership renewal email sent includes a mention about renewing using review credits instead of sending in money to renew...and you will get a total of 5 renewal emails (assuming you dont renew with the first 4 reminders) =)


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 26, 2014)

I have gotten one so far. You are right it does mention review credits. Am I right in thinking we need to keep track of the credits ourselves? The reason I ask is because I have not been notified I have credits, Have been a member for about 20 years. Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 26, 2014)

nope, dont need to keep track of them...(but you are welcome to do so if you like)

note that now you can log into the TUG2.COM member only section and click the "my timeshare reviews" link to display all the reviews you have submitted in the past few years.  (certainly all those that would qualify for a review credit)


----------

